# Meet my gang!



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice pics dude 8)


----------



## Razeal (Jan 29, 2007)

Awww...gorgeous horses. I like Togan, chunky hunk


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

adorable horses!


(my neice wants smiley faces...I am going to let her put some on...) :evil: :twisted:  :? :shock:  :lol:   :?: :arrow: :wink: :roll: 

alright thats all....


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you! I can't wait for Foxy to foal. She will be bred to my trainer's palomino blanket appaloosa stallion this year. He is a grandson of DreamFeature out of a Goer/Travellon bred mare. 

Brittany


----------

